# Austria 24-26 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Salzburg v Kapfenberg

24/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.15 6.50 13.00 All Bets (22) 
Rapid Wien v Mattersburg

25/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.50 All Bets (22) 
Ried v Austria Wien

25/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.75 3.10 2.40 All Bets (22) 
Sturm Graz v Altach

25/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.35 4.30 8.00 All Bets (22) 
SK Austria Kärnten v Linzer ASK

26/10/2008 14:30 GMT
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (22)


----------

